# SRAM Red rear shifter different?



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Finally replaced my broken SRAM Force (10) rear shifter with a brand new 2012 SRAM Red shifter (non-ergo) and am not quite sure what's going on with it. The shifter works fine shifting from the big cog down to the smallest. The problem is shifting from smaller cogs upward. If I'm careful with the lever swipe, it shifts up just fine, but about 50% of the time it shifts and then clicks like crazy. Then you tap/click the lever and it stops clicking. Sort of like the "trim" function on the left lever.

Rear derailleur is 2012 Force. Used all new cables and housing on the install. The cables are routed *inside* a new carbon bar, which is the only real change since the the old setup with the Force shifter.

Any ideas? Is there some 'functionality' that the Red shifter that I don't understand? Thx.


----------



## Razz72 (Oct 14, 2010)

Set the limit screws and then the tension on the cable, it should shift perfect up or down.


----------

